# Broken MSF :(



## Lucy In The Sky... (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't know if this goes here or not. If it doesn't, sorry bout that.
I dropped my Shimpagne MSF (my favorite!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but only half of it is broken. Does anyone know if there's any way that I can save it? Or if I should maybe put it in a different kind of container and use it in a loose powder type of way? Suggestions are appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks!


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 12, 2007)

You can crush the broken bit into a fine powder and use it with a buffer brush, it works just the same


----------



## tinagrzela (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh lord, I feel your pain!! I just broke my Northern Light yesterday!! It broke in about 5 pieces, and I just used some alcohol to kinda stick it all back together, and it works fine! I almost cried, well, I screamed so loud my husband thought I had broken an arm or something!


----------



## lara (Aug 12, 2007)

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=47577
Broken MSF

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=39693
broken msf....

General consensus is to grind it up finely and pop it in a sifter jar. They work better that may, as most of the glitterbomb ingredients drift to the bottom.


----------



## zaralovesmac (Aug 13, 2007)

I broke my pressed Blot Powder..not exactly the same thing but I feel your pain too!I just mushed mine up into a fine powder..works pretty much the same.


----------



## brookeab (Aug 14, 2007)

When my stereo rose MSF broke last year I crushed it up and put it into an empty bare escentuals container. (Boy was I glad that I had two backups!) It still works great. I almost like it better in that form, because now I can travel with my fave blush color and not worry about it breaking.


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Aug 15, 2007)

Thank you all for the suggestions! I'm going to go out and get myself a sifter jar for it tomorrow. I was totally sad when it broke...good to know it can be saved!


----------



## freyja313 (Aug 16, 2007)

Just an aside, and not really what you're looking for, but last time I was at my local store I asked the MA what she was wearing on her body because she was all sparkly gold and glowing. They had dropped a Northern Light MSF which of course smashed into a zillion pieces so they decided to smoosh the remains up and throw it into a half used bottle of Fix+. She let me try it and I couldn't stop staring at my sparkly arms! I wouldn't purposefully break an MSF to do this but it might be fun to get a bunch of small spray bottles and make some up using Fix+ and piggies.


----------



## Kirstie Valerio (Sep 26, 2013)

I feel all of your guys' pain. My Stereo Rose cracked into little pieces on the floor today, because the packaging was faulty. This happened after my Dad sent it to me just yesterday for my birthday after buying it on Ebay for $40!!! I was crying like a little girl when I was sweeping all of the little pieces off the floor to see if I could save it. I'm thinking to myself, why couldn't this happen to a $3 blush that I could just run up to Target and get another one? I might try to save it with alcohol, but I'm so sad because I didn't even get to take pictures of it yet for my blog.


----------

